# Rotate images from the finder?



## sylense (Mar 3, 2007)

I am looking for something that will let me select several images in finder and rotate them all either clockwise or counter-clockwise.

I frequently take pictures with my camera held vertically, and I would like to rotate them without having to launch iPhoto or any other photo manager.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rootsoft (Mar 3, 2007)

hmm..


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2007)

Preview.app should already allow you to do this.  Check in your Applications folder.


----------



## bobw (Mar 3, 2007)

Create a new folder on your Desktop.
Right click (Control click) to Attach Folder Action.
You'll get the Folder Actions Scripts.
Go down to the Image-Rotate (left or right) and attach.

Then just drop the images in that folder.


----------



## sylense (Mar 3, 2007)

bobw, thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## sylense (Apr 18, 2007)

While, I've got my folder actions setup for Rotate Left and Rotate Right, so thanks again.

One thing I should mention is that it has problems dropping files directly into those folders from my camera's memory stick.

My workaround is to copy all the images locally and then perform the rotation.


----------



## fulmar (Dec 27, 2007)

An easier way would be to try using this utility to rotate a batch of pictures for the mac.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 27, 2007)

I would personally use Photoshop. Record an action. While your there. do auto levels, contrast... and resize it. Then select a load of images, then batch it 

(if not what fulmar said )


----------

